# Best/least expensive airport for flying into Hilton Head Island



## dougp26364 (May 9, 2007)

I just made an exchange for May, 2008 for HHI. The closest airport is listed as Savanah, GA. For us, that seems to be flying from one small airport into another, which is often more expensive. Prices don't seem to be outragouse (around $325 pp) but I'm wondering if there are alternatives which might save me a couple of $$ without making me drive 3 hours to get to the airport.


----------



## ownsmany (May 9, 2007)

*Sav airport.*

Sav airport is a quick 45 min ride to Hilton Head.  Easy ride - not bad at all.

Another option is flying right into to hilton head airport.  

Looking for other suggestions, as we travel there alot and are always looking for cheap air fares.


----------



## DebBrown (May 9, 2007)

We have almost always found Savannah airport to be the cheapest.  It is not a hard drive but closer to an hour and can be must longer if there is congestion at the bridge to HHI.  The Hilton Head airport is definitely more convenient and if you can get a roughly comparable price or can afford the difference, I'd fly there.

Deb


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 9, 2007)

We flew into Charleston for a cheaper fare  It is a 2 hour drive to HHI.  I have also been told to look at Jacksonville.


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 9, 2007)

Dougp
We have flown into Savannah and also Jacksonville FL more than once. JAX was $103-$130 pp RT and Sav is normally anywhere from $250-$350 from Providence or Boston airports. And $300-$450 to fly into HH airport on USAir.Jax is a 3 hr drive to HHI but we drive that to work commuting. So when the kids flew with us I opted to drive as the savings was tremendous and then we stayed in Florida for an overnight which was nice too.

 Most times these are 1 stop flights but this year in April I booked Bos to SAV for an October trip with Delta for $180 nonstop. Could not believe the price ,it was the cheapest I have ever seen to SAV plus NS. Taxes are additional.
I have faretracker set up with Expedia and Travelocity so when prices drop I get emails and then comparison shop. 

With most coastal places you are flying into small airports. US AIR flies into a lot of places that are similar including HHI. You can drive coastal roads from SAV to HH or go the 95 rt. Backroads are suppossed to save time.


----------

